# How much communication between my former dentist and current dentist



## Smurf2011 (Sep 5, 2016)

I have recently changed my dentist. The new dentist requested x-ray from the former dentist, and she has received the x-ray. This is done before my first visit.
Yesterday, I made second visit to the new dental office. I cannot explain why, but somehow I felt that she has talked with my former dentist. The new dentist does not speak good English. We can communicate with some struggle. The former dentist speaks perfect English. Yesterday, I felt that the new dentist has some better understanding about my need, my expectation....... This made me wonder did she talked with my former dentist.
I have no worries about this. I think my former dentist has nothing bad to say about me, and I felt yesterday that what the new dentist would have heard from my former dentist cannot be bad things. She was nice and sympathetic, and told me all the truth, not just thinking about making more money out of me.

But I got very curious. Assuming that the 2 dentists did not know each other before, would they communicated for the new dentist to have better idea what kind of patient I am (financial status, how much I am willing to spend on teeth, a friendly patient who is grateful and easy to satisfy, and knows how to appreciate any help from dentist.....)? Again, the new dentist probably felt some frustration to understand me because her English is poor, and I almost cannot speak German. Would they really communicate in this kind of situation.


----------

